# Hamster wheel in urgent need of silencing



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Do you have a picture of it? That might help, cause I would say the same thing lube the part that is squeaking. If that doesn't help can you just take it away from her for the night? That's what I did with my rats when they would bang their water bottle. I would just take it away while I slept then put it back in the morning. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## YoungZebeee (Jun 29, 2014)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Do you have a picture of it? That might help, cause I would say the same thing lube the part that is squeaking. If that doesn't help can you just take it away from her for the night? That's what I did with my rats when they would bang their water bottle. I would just take it away while I slept then put it back in the morning.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks for the advice! Is there a type of lube you can recommend?
I would have done, but his ball broke and I need to buy another, so he'd be restless and possibly irritated :act-up:
Here's a picture of the front. Sorry the picture is a bit faulty:


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

How about a small amount of vaseline?


----------



## YoungZebeee (Jun 29, 2014)

N2Mischief said:


> How about a small amount of vaseline?


Should I put that inside the wheel or at the back where it's hooked up? Sorry for the dumb replies, I'm extremely tired. Thanks for the reply though!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

If you have WD-40 I would use that. That way you can get it in the tiny little area that needs it. If not try the Vaseline or any oil based lubricant you might have like Chapstick or lip balm ( not super fragrant ones though because their lungs are sensitive). With out being able to hear it I can only guess which area is squeaking. most commonly it's the attachment of the wheel to the post holding it to the cage that squeaks. I Tried my best to draw a line where the lubricant needs to go on the picture. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## YoungZebeee (Jun 29, 2014)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> If you have WD-40 I would use that. That way you can get it in the tiny little area that needs it. If not try the Vaseline or any oil based lubricant you might have like Chapstick or lip balm ( not super fragrant ones though because their lungs are sensitive). With out being able to hear it I can only guess which area is squeaking. most commonly it's the attachment of the wheel to the post holding it to the cage that squeaks. I Tried my best to draw a line where the lubricant needs to go on the picture.
> 
> View attachment 166482
> 
> ...


Thanks! This has really helped. Much more quiet than before.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Glad to see you got it quiet. That kind of stuff can just make you crazy when you are already tired, right?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Yay! Glad it worked and there is no more terrifying noises for little Zebedee. I have had to many sleepless nights with squeaky wheels and banging water bottles and worst of all bar chewing! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## YoungZebeee (Jun 29, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> Glad to see you got it quiet. That kind of stuff can just make you crazy when you are already tired, right?


Thanks. And true, it's put me off of doing work many times.


----------



## YoungZebeee (Jun 29, 2014)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Yay! Glad it worked and there is no more terrifying noises for little Zebedee. I have had to many sleepless nights with squeaky wheels and banging water bottles and worst of all bar chewing!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hehe, thanks. Nibble's seemed to start bar chewing again though!


----------

